# Autók



## TücsökTímea (2016 Március 7)

Úgy láttam az autó hírek újdonságoknak nincs rovata. Most már van.


----------



## TücsökTímea (2016 Március 7)

Ebben az évben világszerte ünnepségek lesznek, 100 éves a BMW. A mai napon a születésnapját egy online követhető ünnepséggel indítja.

http://www.autosforum.hu/automarka/bmw/4837-100-eves-a-bmw-online-kozvetites-unnepseg.html


----------



## TücsökTímea (2016 Április 3)

Lehetne pörgősebb, azt hittem az autók azért több embert érdekelnek DD


----------



## TücsökTímea (2016 Április 5)

Michelisz Norbi debütálása a Hondánál 2-szer 3. hely a hétvégén

http://michelisz.hu/hirek/392-ma-nincs-dobogo-norbi-nelkul


----------



## TücsökTímea (2016 Április 23)

Szomorú hír az autósportban; Meghalt Ferjácz Attila

http://www.autosforum.hu/autosport-autos-rendezvenyek/rallye/4904-meghalt-ferjancz-attila.html


----------



## phoenyx (2016 Április 28)

TücsökTímea írta:


> Úgy láttam az autó hírek újdonságoknak nincs rovata. Most már van.


De van, a ' Technikai újdonságok fórumban'!
A kereső használatával kijött volna....
Autótípusok címszó alatt az összes újdonság, hír felkerül....


----------



## TücsökTímea (2016 Április 28)

phoenyx írta:


> De van, a ' Technikai újdonságok fórumban'!
> A kereső használatával kijött volna....
> Autótípusok címszó alatt az összes újdonság, hír felkerül....



Nem igazán értem a támadásos negatív feltételezést. Hosszas keresőhasználat után indítottam, és nem autóshír a jelzett, hanem autótípusok, de ahogy látom elég kevés újdonság lehet az autóiparban, ha kb. évente frissül, mint összes.


----------



## babszuty (2016 Április 30)

BMW


----------



## phoenyx (2016 Május 1)

TücsökTímea írta:


> Nem igazán értem a támadásos negatív feltételezést. Hosszas keresőhaszn lat után indítottam, és nem autóshír a jelzett, hanem autótípusok, de ahogy látom elég kevés újdonság lehet az autóiparban, ha kb. évente frissül, mint összes.


A lényeg: van autós újdonságokról téma, ami feltűnhetett volna, ha valóban keresed, és akkor nem állítanád első üzenetként, 'most már van' mert nem mostantól van, hogy elindítottad eme másikat.
De legyen hozzá szerencséd.


----------



## TücsökTímea (2016 Május 1)

phoenyx írta:


> A lényeg: van autós újdonságokról téma, ami feltűnhetett volna, ha valóban keresed, és akkor nem állítanád első üzenetként, 'most már van' mert nem mostantól van, hogy elindítottad eme másikat.
> De legyen hozzá szerencséd.



Finoman figyelmeztettelek, hogy mennyire tiszteletlenség valakiről azt állítani, hogy hazudik vagy feltételezni, hogy nem alapos.
Ezek után újra kotrázol, még tiszteletlenebbül. 
Szeretném kérni/kérdezni az adminokat, hogy ez a támadásos offolást meddig csinálhatja egy tag??

De azt hiszem le is tiltom, mivel ha valami idegesít a magyarokban, nem hogy tiszteletlenek egymással, de nem tudom honnan veszik a bátorságot, hogy a másikat lehordják, kioktassák, leosszák. Nem viselem el ezt a hangnemet!


----------



## TücsökTímea (2016 Május 1)

Most Budapesten
A Nagy Futam

http://hungaroring.hu/hu/esemenyek/nagy-futam


----------



## TücsökTímea (2016 Május 8)

Behúzták a Hondák a mezőnyt, Norbink 2. !! 
Feri is szépen jön fel
http://michelisz.hu/hirek/446-masodik-hely-a-marokkoi-esoben


----------



## mulatos imi (2016 Október 18)

TücsökTímea írta:


> Szomorú hír az autósportban; Meghalt Ferjácz Attila
> 
> http://www.autosforum.hu/autosport-autos-rendezvenyek/rallye/4904-meghalt-ferjancz-attila.html


nagyon jo versenyzo volt


----------



## Urseph (2017 Július 21)

Én is azt gondolnám h ez a dolog több embert érdekel


----------



## BogecMester (2017 Augusztus 3)

Sajnos ijen a Magyar mentalitás.
Tisztelet a kivételnek.


----------

